# LA BMWCCA HPDE at California speedway in August



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

thanks for making my thread interesting  

thing I like about GGC is they have seperate classed for D and C. But the instructor at buttonwillow(forget his name) did do a good attempt at mixing it up a bit :thumbup:


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

Jeff_DML said:


> thanks for making my thread interesting
> 
> thing I like about GGC is they have seperate classed for D and C. But the instructor at buttonwillow(forget his name) did do a good attempt at mixing it up a bit :thumbup:


In my brief experience with the track, I thought that Central Chapter's Tom Bell's classes were by far the best. Fortunately, it was my first track school as well. He used PowerPoint and multimedia in an extremely well-organized manner to teach the class. Throw in his humor, and the class was not only extremely informative for me, but it was also very enjoyable. :thumbup:

In terms of LA chapter schools, I was planning on hitting Willow Springs but have friends flying into L.A. that weekend. I am probably planning on going to Fontana. In terms of hitches at schools, I am pretty understanding of the Murphy's Law factor in throwing any event, having thrown been involved in big production events for a variety of charities. I know a TON of planning and HARD WORK go into planning the track schools. However, I still feel like chapter funds should be managed but still spent on the members.

One departing thought. Having been an officer in a variety of different organizations, I always did look down on those who merely complained all the time but did nothing except get  . It is easy to find problems and hitches to any organization; the tough part is to find solutions or get involved so that you might effectuate benefical change. I think that I am going to try to go to more of the L.A. chapter meetings and get more involved.

Peace,
Ken

edit: sorry Jeff that your thread has gotten a little hijacked.


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

SergioK said:


> Stuka, what it boils down to with CCA schools is that you pay for the level of instruction and not the food, not the water.


I can not in good conscience support an organization such as LA until key changes take place. Changes that are beyond members controls.


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Stuka said:


> I can not in good conscience support an organization such as LA until key changes take place. Changes that are beyond members controls.


 Nothing is beyond the member's control if they want to fight for the changes. But you gotta participate in the process to be able to fight for the changes. Sitting back and complaining won't do any good.


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

operknockity said:


> Nothing is beyond the member's control if they want to fight for the changes. But you gotta participate in the process to be able to fight for the changes. Sitting back and complaining won't do any good.


So if plenty of people have tried and failed/given up, including you, why should further attempts be made? :dunno:

My opinion is that for my $$, I will not spend it on LA events.


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Stuka said:


> So if plenty of people have tried and failed/given up, including you, why should further attempts be made? :dunno:
> 
> My opinion is that for my $$, I will not spend it on LA events.


 Perhaps those of us who tried and failed (or gave up) did not have enough help to win the fight, didn't approach the fight in the right way, didn't have enough patience to see the fight through to the end, or any number of other reasons. It doesn't mean that the fight is not worth fighting or can't be won. Part of the problem as I see it (and as someone who was there) is that if people do not participate in the process, then nothing will change.

If you are dead set against doing any LA chapter events solely because they are LA events, then that is your right.


----------



## Andre Yew (Jan 3, 2002)

If you decide to go to Fontana, be sure your brakes are at 100 percent: this track is as harsh, if not harsher, than Laguna Seca on brakes.

--Andre


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

Andre Yew said:


> If you decide to go to Fontana, be sure your brakes are at 100 percent: this track is as harsh, if not harsher, than Laguna Seca on brakes.
> 
> --Andre


thanks for the heads up, had problems with the brakes on my wrx at buttonwillow


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Andre Yew said:


> If you decide to go to Fontana, be sure your brakes are at 100 percent: this track is as harsh, if not harsher, than Laguna Seca on brakes.


Yup... the ~120mph braking to about 30ish probably has something to do with that...


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Jeff_DML said:


> thanks for the heads up, had problems with the brakes on my wrx at buttonwillow


Bahhhh, that's because it's a scooby! :neener:


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

Raffi said:


> Bahhhh, that's because it's a scooby! :neener:


aint denying it :neener:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Jeff_DML said:


> aint denying it :neener:


:lmao:


----------



## Andre Yew (Jan 3, 2002)

A friend had his stock WRX at Fontana couple of years ago, and the brakes "warped" after 1 day. He upgraded to StopTech rotors and Axxis Ultimate pads, along with ATE brake fluid, and they've worked pretty well for him. The stock WRX brakes are really bad.

If Laguna Seca and Fontana are the top brake-eaters, Buttonwillow is not a distant 2nd. Buttonwillow can be pretty hard on brakes.

--Andre


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

Andre Yew said:


> A friend had his stock WRX at Fontana couple of years ago, and the brakes "warped" after 1 day. He upgraded to StopTech rotors and Axxis Ultimate pads, along with ATE brake fluid, and they've worked pretty well for him. The stock WRX brakes are really bad.
> 
> If Laguna Seca and Fontana are the top brake-eaters, Buttonwillow is not a distant 2nd. Buttonwillow can be pretty hard on brakes.
> 
> --Andre


thanks, I know  . Stoptechs would be nice but I dont think they fit under my rims and they are a bit spendy.

dont say warped around here, right Raffi  , pad deposits


----------



## Galun (Aug 14, 2002)

Jeff_DML said:


> thanks, I know  . Stoptechs would be nice but I dont think they fit under my rims and they are a bit spendy.
> 
> dont say warped around here, right Raffi  , pad deposits


I'd say improve the braking technique first, then spend money on pads and fluid, and lastly on calipers. :thumbup:

That's not to say I won't get a BBK :eeps:


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

Galun said:


> I'd say improve the braking technique first, then spend money on pads and fluid, and lastly on calipers. :thumbup:
> 
> That's not to say I won't get a BBK :eeps:


but you have a bmw with properly sized brakes for the power, I had no problems in the wagon. But I yeah I can work on my braking techniques too.


----------



## Galun (Aug 14, 2002)

Jeff_DML said:


> but you have a bmw with properly sized brakes for the power, I had no problems in the wagon. But I yeah I can work on my braking techniques too.


Oh yeah you have the white WRX. Sorry! :angel:


----------



## Andre Yew (Jan 3, 2002)

Jeff,

My friend with the WRX went with the StopTech OEM replacement rotors, so he's still using the standard brake system. You may want to get the smooth-faced rotors instead of the slotted or cross-drilled versions, however as he just discovered cracks in his slotted rotors and overheated pads after 1 Laguna Seca day, and 2 Buttonwillow days (at the recent SD CCA school):

http://www.devtools.org/mt/rus/

He's modded his engine, but I don't think it makes more than 300 HP. Before this last set of rotors, the StopTech OEMs have done very well for him. We're still trying to figure out if this recent cracking is a manufacturing defect, or something else.

--Andre


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

Andre Yew said:


> Jeff,
> 
> My friend with the WRX went with the StopTech OEM replacement rotors, so he's still using the standard brake system. You may want to get the smooth-faced rotors instead of the slotted or cross-drilled versions, however as he just discovered cracks in his slotted rotors and overheated pads after 1 Laguna Seca day, and 2 Buttonwillow days (at the recent SD CCA school):
> 
> ...


thanks, yeah I think I was talking with him at buttonwillow. Drives a wagon right? I was suprised he was running the oem sized rotors with axxis ultimates in A with very little problems, gave me hope. My car has similiar output as his, same ecu software. We are supposed to be putting out around 280hp/285torque


----------



## Andre Yew (Jan 3, 2002)

Yes, Rus drives a black WRX wagon with a cartoon character sticker on the back. I think being able to drive in the A group with stock hardware depends on how much you want to push it, and how good your car-preservation skills are. Another friend who was also at the Buttonwillow school driving a black 350Z in the A group all but requires race pads (PFC 01) on his track package Brembo brakes and StopTech OEM-replacement rotors, but he's also very fast: much faster than the modded WRX for the same horsepower. He's finally going to R compounds for the next school (Sears Point in March), so it will be interesting to hear how his brakes do at Sears, though it's not as harsh on brakes as Buttonwillow.

--Andre


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

anyone sign up yet?


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Jeff_DML said:


> anyone sign up yet?


Hold 'yer horses...  Registration isn't even open yet... should be soon though...


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

doeboy said:


> Hold 'yer horses...  Registration isn't even open yet... should be soon though...


:flipoff:

was worried that there is sort of super secret online registration going on


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Jeff_DML said:


> :flipoff:
> 
> was worried that there is sort of super secret online registration going on


:rofl: If there was I'd be rather upset I didn't know about it...


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

Anybody sign up yet? I haven't cause this is gonna be a pricey weekend if they bump me to C group - I'll have to get a helmet, and then shortly after the school, I'll probably need tires, plus the cost of the school... ouch. 

-Mark


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

markseven said:


> Anybody sign up yet? I haven't cause this is gonna be a pricey weekend if they bump me to C group - I'll have to get a helmet, and then shortly after the school, I'll probably need tires, plus the cost of the school... ouch.
> 
> -Mark


wow, $575, that aint cheap


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

Jeff_DML said:


> wow, $575, that aint cheap


$575? I thought it was $525, with a $25 discount if you attended the Willow Springs school ($525) is a lot, too.

-Mark


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

Jeff_DML said:


> wow, $575, that aint cheap


Do you have to participate in the school... or can you just go to run the track?


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

The only way to drive on the track is to sign up for the school.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Jeff_DML said:


> wow, $575, that aint cheap


Cal Speedway is quite pricey for weekends, especially for the roval configuration. I think it's somewhere upwards of $15k per day possibly. :dunno:


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

SergioK said:


> Cal Speedway is quite pricey for weekends, especially for the roval configuration. I think it's somewhere upwards of $15k per day possibly. :dunno:


yeah I was figuring it more expensive then say buttonwillow but is it more expensive then sears point? dont remeber exactly how much the GGC event is but I think is under $500
:dunno:

anyhow, no point of beating a dead horse, still plan to sign up. not sure about whether my wife will go now


----------



## FierySphere (Jul 11, 2004)

Well as a GGC'er, comparing event prices isn't as easy as it might seem.
As you saw from a previous post GGC pi$$ed away close to 60K a couple of years back, due to the treasurer (and Board I guess) being asleep at the wheel.

We have 2 policies in place to rebuild the chapters coffers.
Firstly, every event must be budgeted to make money. 
Secondly, every track school should be budgeted to cost less than $500 for a weekend.

Now these seem to be impossible given the cost of some tracks, the limit on the number of cars on track (Laguna), mid-week dates, sound limits (Laguna), etc. We stretch these rules alittle by holding the costs down, and raising the entry price for expensive tracks (Sears), and reducing them slightly for cheaper ones (T/Hill).

The primary change was the cost control methods. Negotiating heavily with tracks to control costs, and reducing the accommodation costs by only paying half the instructor's room rate.
If they share with another instructor, it's free for both. If they choice to not share (they bring a significant other, a student, fart in their sleep) they pay half. The other Chapters in the Pacific Region still cover the full room rate.

At some point in the future, GGC hopes to return to paying the full room rate for instructors, but the track costs are not going down anytime soon, so FULL SCHOOLS is the only way ensure profitability...sign up early and often :thumbup:


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

thanks, sending in my app today :thumbup:


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

got my confirmation email :thumbup: :bigpimp:


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

Jeff_DML said:


> got my confirmation email :thumbup: :bigpimp:


am I the only fester going?
:dunno:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Jeff_DML said:


> am I the only fester going?
> :dunno:


:hi: I'll be there...

I think HACK will too...


----------



## Interlocker (Jun 27, 2003)

I'll be there too. Can't wait, actually... that infield is a blast!


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

doeboy said:


> :hi: I'll be there...
> 
> I think HACK will too...


John Handel from European Motor Works will probably be there with a 20' x 10' booth with snacks and hors d'oveurs, and hopefully not have to provide his services to anyone...But if someone SHOULD have a technical failure or forget to tech his/her vehicle, he'll be able to do it for ya.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

The HACK said:


> John Handel from European Motor Works will probably be there with a 20' x 10' booth with snacks and hors d'oveurs, and hopefully not have to provide his services to anyone...But if someone SHOULD have a technical failure or forget to tech his/her vehicle, he'll be able to do it for ya.


Schweeeet! :clap:

:bow: to John and EMW...


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

Faxed my app today. Waiting for confirmation.


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

Some guy couldn't resist. Went and bought a CPO M3 while doing volunteer work at the Speedway.


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

Kaz's car.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Mdk330i said:


> My car in the paddock. First time in A.


:clap: A group... AND a sign-off.... :bow: :thumbup:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Here's a pic of me crossing Start/Finish... Thanks Mdk330i for the pic!


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

And here's another from Mdk330i of the HACK in the same place...


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

Mdk330i said:


> My car in the paddock. First time in A.


Congrats you :bigpimp: !
Seems like only a few months ago, you were asking whether you were ready for B. :thumbup:


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Mdk330i said:


> more pics of the B group and Sergio


Cool! :thumbup:

Those are pre-chicane-exit-cone pics.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

liuk3 said:


> Congrats you :bigpimp: !
> Seems like only a few months ago, you were asking whether you were ready for B. :thumbup:


that's becasue it WAS only a few months ago IIRC....


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

doeboy said:


> And here's another from Mdk330i of the HACK in the same place...


Notice what flag is being shown to HACK.


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

doeboy said:


> that's becasue it WAS only a few months ago IIRC....


Ha ha! It was a few months ago. I only did B for one day. It took me 1 year to go from C to B.


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

Mdk330i said:


> Some guy couldn't resist. Went and bought a CPO M3 while doing volunteer work at the Speedway.


  :angel: :bigpimp:


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Mdk330i said:


> Notice what flag is being shown to HACK.


Actually, if you notice, the corner worker is looking up the field. He's actually displaying that flag to people behind HACK.


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

SergioK said:


> Actually, if you notice, the corner worker is looking up the field. He's actually displaying that flag to people behind HACK.


From what I remember he was giving HACK the pass flag. He put it down as the next car went by. That car was DOEBOY.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Mdk330i said:


> From what I remember he was giving HACK the pass flag. He put it down as the next car went by. That car was DOEBOY.


That is one of two possible shots:

1) Session 2, some [email protected] keyworker who owns a Imola red E46 M3 AND a white E36 M3 H-Stock racer flashed me the blue flag when there's no one behind me. Next lap around I gave him the finger but he had ducked behind the sr. keyworker.

2) Session 4, when my brakes disintegrated and I can no longer keep my speed up. DB was behind me and I let him by before the straights. Pitted in right after that lap.

Can't be Session 4, because I had already let DB by before the start/finish line. See the yellow shirt next to me...I got signed off right after that session, so this has got to be from session 2.


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

The HACK said:


> That is one of two possible shots:
> 
> 1) Session 2, some [email protected] keyworker who owns a Imola red E46 M3 AND a white E36 M3 H-Stock racer flashed me the blue flag when there's no one behind me. Next lap around I gave him the finger but he had ducked behind the sr. keyworker.
> 
> ...


OK, it was Session two. So I guess the flag was for you, just not intentional.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Mdk330i said:


> OK, it was Session two. So I guess the flag was for you, just not intentional.


Oh it was intentional alright. Don't be surprised, Scott, to find a "screw" missing in your next race car project if you want me to work on it.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

The HACK said:


> Oh it was intentional alright. Don't be surprised, Scott, to find a "screw" missing in your next race car project if you want me to work on it.


:rofl:

Just don't leave the wheel lock on the wheel when the car has to go out on track...


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

The HACK said:


> That is one of two possible shots:
> 
> 1) Session 2, some [email protected] keyworker who owns a Imola red E46 M3 AND a white E36 M3 H-Stock racer flashed me the blue flag when there's no one behind me. Next lap around I gave him the finger but he had ducked behind the sr. keyworker.
> 
> ...


BTW... when your brakes disintegrated wasn't that day 2? Those pics were from Day 1. :eeps:


----------



## solo540iT (Feb 28, 2004)

*What a GREAT looking WAGON!*

Finally, a weekend at the track that the car (Carla) behaved the WHOLE time AND got 11.5 mpg. :thumbup: Thanks to you guys for sharing the shade and storage space. And thanks for the pictures Jeff and Mdk330i (or is that MISTER Mdk330i now that you are in A?)
Oh, and the HACK passing flag was probably up for me. I saw it a few times over the weekend, but usually at turn 3, not start/finish.

-Eric



Mdk330i said:


> From what I remember he was giving HACK the pass flag. He put it down as the next car went by. That car was DOEBOY.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

The HACK said:


> Oh it was intentional alright. Don't be surprised, Scott, to find a "screw" missing in your next race car project if you want me to work on it.


In Dan's last session of the day, I did give him the passing flag on the oval - with nobody even on the oval behind him - a little payback for Laguna Seca :bigpimp: That actually looks like Brad Harrin (sp) working the starter station (I had a black hat on).

What was the story with Tino's car almost getting towed by the track because they couldn't figure out how to start an SMG car :rofl:


----------

